# just had my t levels checked



## Magnum (Nov 11, 2014)

After getting on this site and learning about low T clinics, I went and had mine checked.
I was pretty sure it was low, as I have lost aout 15 lbs of muscle over the last 9 months after loosing my contact that I got gear from.  Im 49 yrs old and have been lifting weights for 20 plus yrs

Test results: test number was 240
Doctor was giving me a shot of test 10 minutes later.  1ml, test 200

I could not believe how easy it was!!!!
However, the only way you can get it from this place is to  come in each wk and get a shot.  They would not give me the option of a script and self administration.  

Can anyone give me some insight as to how to get it prescribed.  
Or even better, where to get some gear on my own. (done 4 cycles on my own)

Magnum


----------



## DF (Nov 11, 2014)

Is this a clinc that you found in your area? Or your Pcp?


----------



## Magnum (Nov 11, 2014)

it is called low T center
it is a franchise


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 11, 2014)

Go to your primary care and bring the blood work and tell him you already have had a shot.


----------



## DF (Nov 11, 2014)

Are you paying out of pocket? There are a lot if clinics out there that will
Let you pin at home.  If you don't like that one .... Next!


----------



## Magnum (Nov 12, 2014)

not paying out of pocket.  using my insurance.  
what does that matter.  

Magnum


----------



## DF (Nov 12, 2014)

Magnum said:


> not paying out of pocket.  using my insurance.
> what does that matter.
> 
> Magnum



Most clinics wont take insurance.


----------



## Want2lift (Nov 12, 2014)

hes right, insurance usually won't cover TRT.  If your sure being on TRT is what you want, find a good local source and handle it on your own.


----------



## Magnum (Nov 13, 2014)

So, how do I find a local source?  I have learned that these forums are the way to go, but not sure how to go about it.  

Magnum


----------



## Rip (Dec 18, 2014)

My primary care doctor prescribes it and I go to CVS.


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 19, 2014)

Yeah, Low T has a couple of franchises where I live.  I looked into it for awhile, but at $400 a month its way over prices.  They don't script you an AI.  They insist that you into the office for the injections and they are only open M-F  8-5.  It's totally BS, but the fact that they advertise at my gym proves how mainstream TRT has gotten.  Like the others, I'd suggest seeing a dr and see if you can get it covered by your insurance.  If not, find a clinic.


----------

